# 1x Laptop - 2 externe Monitore => wie?



## oldurban (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Frage: Wie schaffe ich es mit meinem Lap Top:

HP Pavilion
Windows 10 Home
Version 1607
Betriebssystembuild 14393.1066
Produkt-ID 00325-95884-10978-AAOEM
Prozessor: AMD A10 Extreme Edition Radeon R8, 4C + 8G 2.00GHz
Installiertes RAM 8,00 GB
Systemtyp 64 Bit- Betriebssystem, x64 basierter Prozessor
Grafikarte AMD Radeon R8 M365DX, AMD Radeon (TM) R7 Graphics

hab schon etliche Foren durch forstet, einiges probiert - aber es funktioniert nicht.

Ich möchte quasi 2 externe einzelne Desktops von meinem Laptop ausgehend.
Funktioniert aber nicht.

Ich habe einen HDMI anschluss bei meinem lap top - hier fahre ich mit einem hdmi auf vga Adapter  UGREEN HDMI auf VGA kabel Adapter 1080P HDTV Aktiv: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
in welchen ich mit  deleyCON PREMIUM S-VGA Y-Adapter Kabel Verteiler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor fahre.
Monitore sind Samsung Sync Master B2240, BX2240.

Bitte um Hilfe.

LG Flo


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2017)

Du kannst mit einem Y-Kabel keine zwei getrennte Monitore ansteuern.

Was ist das für ein Pavilion genau?


----------



## oldurban (12. Mai 2017)

es ist ein HP Pavilion 15-ab109ng W10 - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse


----------



## taks (12. Mai 2017)

Geht vermutlich nur über eine USB-Dockingstation


----------



## Abductee (12. Mai 2017)

Der Laptop hat leider nur einen HDMI.

Du kannst noch so was probieren:
OMorc USB 3.0 auf VGA 1080P Adapter Kabel Video: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## oldurban (22. Mai 2017)

Servus, 

So nun endlich gekommen - verspätet von amazon prime ��

Erstmals angesteckt probiert - nix 

Dann hats es beim andres usb angezeigt zu installieren- gemacht - neustart jetzt kommt ausser dem hp bild am anfang dann nichts mehr? Hilfe???


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2017)

Treiber installiert?


----------



## oldurban (23. Mai 2017)

Ja genau den habe ich installiert &#55357;&#56849;


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2017)

Siehst du den Adapter im Gerätemanager?


----------



## oldurban (23. Mai 2017)

Ich hab jetzt generell am lap top und auf den Monitoren einen schwarzen bildschirm.

USB wurde erkannt - daraufhin habe ich diesen installiert- es wurde ein neustart verlangt und nun sehe ich nichts mehr - hatte auch versucht mit den Monitoren ein bild zu bekommen oder ohne dass etwas angeschlossen ist... auch habe ich probiert bildschirm umzuschalten falls der laptop denkt dass der Monitor noch angeschlossen ist... aber nichts funktioniert.

Das hp logo beim start seh ich noch mehr leider dann nicht mehr.


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Geh doch mal ins BIOS und setze es auf die Standardwerte zurück.
Dann mal ohne USB-Dock starten und schauen ob am Laptop Display etwas angezeigt wird.

Oder wenn du einen Monitor an der Grafikschnittstelle des Computers (HDMI?) anschliesst?


----------



## oldurban (24. Mai 2017)

Alles probiert... ins bios komm ich nicht rein?

Habs nachn start mit f8 probiert .... nicht funktioniert? Windows 10?


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Also ins BIOS solltest du kommen. F2, DEL, ESC, F10 versucht?
Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung deines Laptops?


----------



## oldurban (24. Mai 2017)

oldurban schrieb:


> es ist ein HP Pavilion 15-ab109ng W10 - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse


Dies ist der link

Was is DEL? Alles einzeln?

Hab schon einiges probiert


----------



## taks (24. Mai 2017)

Die Delete Taste.


----------



## taks (25. Mai 2017)

Also, ins BIOS kommst du so:


> Turn on or restart the computer, quickly press esc, and then press f10.




Da einfach mal auf default Einstellungen zurücksetzen.


----------

